# Sweet mother of god (The Steam Summer Sale Thread)



## WhiteSuburban (Jul 12, 2012)

*
THE OFFICIAL STEAM SUMMER SALE THREAD
"SWEET BABY JEBUS!"*

*â–º To the store! â–º*

Steam just did the Summer sale.
And holy shit the prices they set.

[yt]bUo1PgKksgw[/yt]​


----------



## Bark (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Sweet mother of god*

Hhng. Steam sales always tempt me for games I do not need or have money for


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Sweet mother of god*

I got the only game I wanted when it was on sale before.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Sweet mother of god*

I read something about the planned sales being leaked. Anyone know if that's true? 'Cus that would take away the excitement of the anticipation, and I don't think I saw anything that'd interest me. :[

Also: Edited the title a little, OP, since this thread should happen, without having to die from zero context in the title or low content.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Sweet mother of god*

Meh, the only thing I really cared for was Portal 2. At least they have actual meaningful sales, I suppose, unlike Xbox


----------



## Ansitru (Jul 12, 2012)

Hnnngg- Why oh why am I broke as fuck now of all times? Q A Q


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 12, 2012)

First day: no real shockers for me. I'm fine that way, I'll spare them dosh for later then


----------



## Smelge (Jul 12, 2012)

Not seeing anything there today that interests me.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 12, 2012)

Ditto here.  Also, the sales are at least two weeks late, geesh Steam >:'(


----------



## Neoi (Jul 12, 2012)

I bought postal 3 yesterday not knowing abut the sale, I could of saved $10


----------



## GrandmasterCee (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's just me (or if it's ACTUALLY British prices that are messed up) but don't the prices seem to be near enough the same as EVERY other sale they've had?

Give or take a few dollars, pounds, euros or biscuits, don't get me wrong there's a good selection on the table but the prices still seem a bit steep considering their age.

A prime example is Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 is sat at Â£19.99 (not sure as of international equivalents) and that's on PC.

However, that Serious Sam 3 with the 75% raptr code ontop is a VERY sweet bargin, knocks it down to around Â£3.00 or so, definitely worth the price!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 12, 2012)

I got meself a copy of Rayman: Origins and some dungeon sim (called Dungeons).

Not interested in much else so far though. But if anyone mentions any cool shit in this thread, I'll check it out. I was also thinking of getting DX:HR but it looks not very gibby.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 12, 2012)

Spacechem is $2.49 with 49 cent DLC right now.  It's a flash sale so I don't know how long for but Spacechem is pretty cool.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm buying fallout 3, fallout new vegas and bioshock 1 and 2.  I'm a sucker for postapopcalypse games.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 12, 2012)

Lobar said:


> Spacechem is $2.49 with 49 cent DLC right now.  It's a flash sale so I don't know how long for but Spacechem is pretty cool.



[yt]kLXCK-qbiuQ[/yt]


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 12, 2012)

[yt]bUo1PgKksgw[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 12, 2012)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> [yt]bUo1PgKksgw[/yt]


And on the fifth day of the week Gabeus gave unto thee a sale of a plentitude of games and named it "steam sale" and saw it was good.


----------



## Ames (Jul 13, 2012)

I always binge out during these sales, and end up not playing the dozens of games I buy until months later.

hhhnnnggg


----------



## Cain (Jul 13, 2012)

DAMN IT WHY AM I ON HOLIDAY WHEN I CAN BUY AND ENJOY THESE GAMES?
But yeah the Summer Sale is one of the best things about Valve. <3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 13, 2012)

Cain said:


> DAMN IT WHY AM I ON HOLIDAY WHEN I CAN BUY AND ENJOY THESE GAMES?
> But yeah the Summer Sale is one of the best things about Valve. <3



No way, the Christmas Sales are so much better.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 13, 2012)

Bought the Payday: The heist.
Has a great feel to it


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 13, 2012)

Bought Hoard for myself, plus went through the traditional Summer Sales Gifts For Friends I always do :3


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 13, 2012)

O3O 

Ooo. Sonic is only $10. Good to have it on PC even if I have the Box version.
Still, I wish there were other games I'd actually like. :<


----------



## BarlettaX (Jul 13, 2012)

Killing Floor is officially a terribad game.

Bought some shit, don't make me try to remember.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 13, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> Killing Floor is officially a terribad game.
> 
> Bought some shit, don't make me try to remember.


BarlettaX, I now officially don't think kindly of you. 
KF is not to be mocked while I'm about :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 13, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> Killing Floor is officially a terribad game.



In my experience, everyone who says that usually does because they weren't able to beat their first few games.

Knowgtfodeadspacefanbooiiii :V


----------



## Demensa (Jul 14, 2012)

This is awesome. For someone who doesn't usually play PC (and can't play anything that requires high quality graphics), I got the first humble indie bundle, terraria, The orange box (even though I already have portal, it's still cheaper to get the half life games with it) and the binding of Isaac for just over $30! 

Also, is "From Dust" worth getting?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 14, 2012)

I bought the Half Life Complete pack, Mirror's Edge, Terraria, The Tiny Bang Story, and Unreal Gold. I think that's enough for now.


----------



## Conker (Jul 14, 2012)

I haven't bought anything yet, but I've got my eyes on a few things. I haven't played _Dead Space 2_ yet, so hopefully that'll show up for five or so bucks before the days out. I kind of want _Earth Defense Force: Insect Armageddon_, but only if the Xbox360 version doesn't have coop. Have to ask a friend who owns the game first. I wouldn't mind _The Darkness 2_ as that looked cool, but not worth full retail when it came out. I'd spend five or so dollars on it. Finally, if I can find _Fear 3_ on sale, I'll probably get it for my brother. He has the first two, and they are enjoyable games.


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Jul 15, 2012)

Every time I open up Steam and see all the shiny, cheap things I feel terrible, because I know I can't have any of them. Curse my shitty Internet connection and small download limit.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 15, 2012)

Serious Sam 3. This game is stellar. Hard as fuck, though. I'm getting destroyed by the bio mech boss in Egypt. He's also really damn scary. I was trying to get distance from him before engaging and from behind I just hear *clonk...clonk...clonk..clonk..clonk clonkclonkclonkclocloclocloclocloc-c-c-*
Big FAST things that chase you will never cease to terrify me in games especially in first person. But, I love that thrill. I just wish there wasn't reloading for any other gun but the pistol. It's just not necessary in this style FPS. But, the other modern twists really help sometimes and they don't feel forced like in Call of Duty. Call of Duty and the Clone of Duties seem to think that not only is your gun ungodly inaccurate from the increased spread when firing from the hip, but it's also significantly weaker too. In this, hard aim is purely for when you need to get a clean shot in areas with mild enemy presence. No natural accuracy or power is lost. No natural accuracy or power is added. And the sprint function is done well also. It's not fucking STIFF nor will it save you in hot areas because you still have those impossible odds to face.

And fuck Kleers. >: {


----------



## Lukar (Jul 16, 2012)

The only games I've bought are Portal 2, Sonic CD, and Payday: The Heist. A friend bought me Mirror's Edge, though.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jul 17, 2012)

Bought Bastion, Frozen Synapse, The Assassin's Creed Pack and Cave Story+. Now the Crysis Pack is on sale for $18 and my wallet is crying. T_T

GOG DAMMIT, I NEED THAT MONEY FOR MY NEW DESKTOP.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 17, 2012)

I bought fallout 3, fallout new vegas, deus ex human revolution, dead space 2, counter strike source, deus ex game of the year edition, psychonauts.  I'm about to buy bioshock 1 and 2, I just have to wait for my money to transfer.


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice one, CannonFodder! Looks like you've got enough games to keep you going for a while.

At the minute I'm debating whether I should get Arma II for the Day Z mod. It would mean that I go over my download limit if I get it, and I'd have to pay extra for Internet this month, though. I don't know whether that would cancel out any discount from the sale, though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 17, 2012)

Caerthakatha said:


> Nice one, CannonFodder! Looks like you've got enough games to keep you going for a while.
> 
> At the minute I'm debating whether I should get Arma II for the Day Z mod. It would mean that I go over my download limit if I get it, and I'd have to pay extra for Internet this month, though. I don't know whether that would cancel out any discount from the sale, though.



Buy now, install another time.

That's what I'm doing in these sales, really. Just buying a few things and adding them to the list, rather than actually install them.


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Jul 17, 2012)

GTA titles 75% off.
*GOGOGO*


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 17, 2012)

Getting the God Damned Batman for 10 dollars is pretty tempting.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jul 17, 2012)

Finally snagged me Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition. Also bought my brother Civ V. I bought the 4-pack of payday the Heist. One for me obv, then gave a copy to my brother who often plays co-op games with me, giving one to a friend next time we talk, and leaves me with one to spare. Not sure what I'll do with that one though, maybe give it away in a raffle or something.


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Jul 17, 2012)

GTA titles are now mine.
*YES!*


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 17, 2012)

I still have $7 left.  What game should I get?  Should I wait until a game is extremeley discounted to buy one?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 18, 2012)

I wish people didn't vote on Torchlight being 75% off and voted on another title - only because if you pre-purchased Torchlight II for $20 you got the first Torchlight for free so there was already a good deal for it


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 18, 2012)

.......Satazius? o-o

It's t'ree dollahs, Sir Jaws. 
And Serious Sam II is 3 also.

EDIT: Wow. I guess it didn't want to quote the damn message. That was for Fodder.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 18, 2012)

Me during STEAM summer sales:

no I don't want that.
No I don't want that.
No not that.
Already have it.
No I don't want that.
Nah.
Already got it.
Already got it.
Nope, don't want it.
Gimme something different.
LOL Bundle costs $39.99 yet I can buy all the games individually for $31.65. 
Nah
No didn't like it.

So what else you got?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 18, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> Me during STEAM summer sales:
> 
> no I don't want that.
> No I don't want that.
> ...



I feel the same. I'm not a big PC gamer. As in I don't have the tastes of PC gamers even if I use my computer the most. Most of the things I see for sale are strategy related or sims of some kind. I only got one game this sale. O^O

EDIT: BUT, after sifting through I saw a bunch of crap I want like Serious Sam 2, YS Origins, Blur, Q.U.B.E. (that game isn't indie, I do NOT care), and a few others. All hope is not lost for Pachi!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 18, 2012)

That brings the total list of games I've bought during the summer steam sale to-
Deus ex human revolution.
Fallout 3
Deus ex
Fallout new vegas
Bioshock 1
Bioshock 2
Garry's mod
Half life 1
dead space 2
counter strike source


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 18, 2012)

Well I've been playing some Deus Ex: HR after getting it from the sales.

sry but I don't find it entertaining, _at all_.

But on the other hand, I got the FEAR bundle. But it's gonna take a long time to install. Hopefully it's not utter shit. Maybe I could get something more of a Niche title, such as pre-ordering Orcs Must Die! 2.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 18, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> dead space 2



Good idea. I'm thinking about Serious Sam 2 and Dead Space 2, Serious Sam 2 and Ys Origins, or Serious Sam 2 and Serious Sam 1.

I want Dead Space because I liked the demo and it's the only horror game I enjoy besides Doom 3, especially in that style.
But, then on the other hand, I want a top down action adventure game because I've been dying for a Zelda title and this looks a lot like it.
But, then, on the third hand because everyone I know has three hands, I could overdose on lead and frustration and have all three Serious Sam games even though, I've already beaten the first. :<


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 18, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Well I've been playing some Deus Ex: HR after getting it from the sales.
> 
> sry but I don't find it entertaining, _at all_.


It's more plot driven.  I tried so hard to not kill anybody on my first run through, but I fucked up one time and there went my chance at going through it without killing anyone in the game.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 18, 2012)

Ooh, Fable III sounds interesting at 75% off (it's one of the ones being voted on).

I would rather pass on Darkness II mainly because ...I dunno the Image comics of the 90's is a bit tiring. Oh yeah and FPS = :/


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 18, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Ooh, Fable III sounds interesting at 75% off (it's one of the ones being voted on).
> 
> I would rather pass on Darkness II mainly because ...I dunno the Image comics of the 90's is a bit tiring. Oh yeah and FPS = :/



Didn't the first Darkness suck something fierce anyway? I heard it was so generic.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 18, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Didn't the first Darkness suck something fierce anyway? I heard it was so generic.



Honestly I don't know - never played it. I actually read the comic a bit back in the day of Gen 13 and stuff, but...I'd rather keep my 90's in the 90's.

I just don't get excited for FPS kinds of games, but I kinda like world building and exploring.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 19, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> It's more plot driven.  I tried so hard to not kill anybody on my first run through, but I fucked up one time and there went my chance at going through it without killing anyone in the game.



Yeah, it was actually quite interesting at first. It felt a lot more direct with the first couple of missions. I loved the augmentations, the stealth bits, the choices you could make, as well as the action. Then it devolved into a borderlands-esque quest-based FPS which sorta killed it for me. And it became apparent that it seemed to be way more about the plot than the game.

Don't get me wrong though, a plot in a game is great to have, but when it seems to take the reins in the game... Sorry, I just can't enjoy it. It feels like I'm playing for the wrong reason, if I wanted the plot to be dominating here I'd be watching a movie or reading a book.

Anyways, I've installed the first FEAR game. Hopefully that's good. It's a series that's been out for a very long time and I have never played a single part of it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 19, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Yeah, it was actually quite interesting at first. It felt a lot more direct with the first couple of missions. I loved the augmentations, the stealth bits, the choices you could make, as well as the action. Then it devolved into a borderlands-esque quest-based FPS which sorta killed it for me. And it became apparent that it seemed to be way more about the plot than the game.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though, a plot in a game is great to have, but when it seems to take the reins in the game... Sorry, I just can't enjoy it. It feels like I'm playing for the wrong reason, if I wanted the plot to be dominating here I'd be watching a movie or reading a book.
> 
> Anyways, I've installed the first FEAR game. Hopefully that's good. It's a series that's been out for a very long time and I have never played a single part of it.


The name's quite misleading imo. It didn't feel depressing/bad for its atmosphere, and the game itself turned out a gorefest fps.

I bought the Train simulator 2012. Choo choo bitches


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 19, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Honestly I don't know - never played it. I actually read the comic a bit back in the day of Gen 13 and stuff, but...I'd rather keep my 90's in the 90's.
> 
> I just don't get excited for FPS kinds of games, but I kinda like world building and exploring.



Pardon my ignorance. I had NO idea it was a comic previously. 
And I can see why people don't like FPS games. I can't fiend on them like I used to except for the two I just bought, but one's a wacky oldie with classic exploration mechanics and COLOR and the other is it's wacky sequel. xD

Exploring is a big thing for me in most video games. I can't play most straight and narrow stuff for too long. :<


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 19, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Pardon my ignorance. I had NO idea it was a comic previously.
> And I can see why people don't like FPS games. I can't fiend on them like I used to except for the two I just bought, but one's a wacky oldie with classic exploration mechanics and COLOR and the other is it's wacky sequel. xD
> 
> Exploring is a big thing for me in most video games. I can't play most straight and narrow stuff for too long. :<



Darkness is kinda the "opposite" of Witchblade - or you can say they're related. It's not to say all FPS are bad, it's just there's a serious glut of them I rather not bother. 

Anyways picked up Spore because I played Sim Earth as a little kid and loved how I could evolve Dinos into Birds and evolve them further - but the graphics were limited. As a kid it was ok, I had enough imagination to fill up what the game didn't. Dragon Age origins was very cheap got that, and got Fable III so whenever I have time to play them I got them.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 19, 2012)

Ohey, when did The Longest Journey get put on STEAM? NAB.

I wanted to play that game since when, 2000?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 19, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> Ohey, when did The Longest Journey get put on STEAM? NAB.
> 
> I wanted to play that game since when, 2000?



Typical click and play adventure but the story was fantastic. Been a couple years since I played it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 20, 2012)

Anyone actually play this? I see it's a scroller which I prefer than bizarre 3D clipping and rotating that makes me nauseated.

But oh man these backgrounds...they're beautiful

http://store.steampowered.com/app/35720/


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Jul 22, 2012)

So I went ahead and got Left 4 Dead 2, although I need to wait until next month until my new router arrives and I can get unlimited downloads to install it. Cue crippling guilt because I'm a tightwad and I almost become depressed whenever I spend money.

Also, is anybody else having a bit of trouble with the new badge feature? It isn't detecting that I've joined the Steam Summer Sale group at all, and it's the last achievement I need.


----------



## Conker (Jul 22, 2012)

I purchased:

The Darkness 2 for myself
Amnesia for myself
Bastion for a friend
Fear 3 for my brother

Almost bought a second Fear 3 so we could play coop, but I'll just play through it when he's done on his PC. I almost bought Dead Space 2 since I want to play it, but god damn I have no real time for games and my backlog is big enough and Guild Wars 2 comes out next month and ugh  I'll get to it later.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 23, 2012)

Caerthakatha said:


> So I went ahead and got Left 4 Dead 2, although I need to wait until next month until my new router arrives and I can get unlimited downloads to install it. Cue crippling guilt because I'm a tightwad and I almost become depressed whenever I spend money.
> 
> Also, is anybody else having a bit of trouble with the new badge feature? It isn't detecting that I've joined the Steam Summer Sale group at all, and it's the last achievement I need.



Yeah there is something wrong with the join acheivement.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 23, 2012)

Purchased so far:

Thief Series
Just Cause 2
Far Cry 2
Saints row 3
The witcher 2

Still trying to get my hands on dead space 1 whenever it goes on sale.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 23, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Still trying to get my hands on dead space 1 whenever it goes on sale.


It was already on sale, you missed it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey you guys.........you should get Slender. c:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 23, 2012)

And so the sales have ended.

I've also bought Endless Space. Weeeew


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm pretty happy with what I bought. However, due to time I'm wondering how I'll ever go through all these games. But it's hard to have too much buyer's remorse when a large majority of games I purchased were 5 dollars or less.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm stuck at Serious Sam 2's last boss. Mental Institution and a pain in the ass. But I went through the game pretty quickly. Longest FPS I've ever played. Had to have been no less than 20 hours. I still need to complete Serious Sam 3 and YS Origins. Nothing else really interested me. Only got those three and some free shit that happened to be released at the same time.



Arshes Nei said:


> I'm pretty happy with what I bought. However, due to time I'm wondering how I'll ever go through all these games. But it's hard to have too much buyer's remorse when a large majority of games I purchased were 5 dollars or less.



That's why I haven't played my consoles since I got Steam 2 months ago. Not to be an elitist, but seriously...this is way WAY better than Xbox Live, PSN, or Wii Shop I think it was called. Haven't been to that one in 3 years.
What else did you buy?


----------



## Aetius (Jul 23, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> It was already on sale, you missed it.



God fucking dammit. I thought it was just deadspace 2 : /


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 23, 2012)

Aetius said:


> God fucking dammit. I thought it was just deadspace 2 : /


Haha, it sucks to be you.
I bought every game I wanted to buy.  I have so many games that it'll take me a while to finish all of the games.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 23, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> That's why I haven't played my consoles since I got Steam 2 months ago. Not to be an elitist, but seriously...this is way WAY better than Xbox Live, PSN, or Wii Shop I think it was called. Haven't been to that one in 3 years.
> What else did you buy?




Well yes, Steam after its disastrous launch has listened to customers and made vast improvements. 

I picked up Elder Scrolls Morrowind and Oblivion decided to get Skyrim went it went half off
Divinity II
Trine 1 and 2 (good platforming time wasters I know they'll be easy to get through but damn at least I can enjoy the backgrounds)
Arkham Franchise 
The Polynomial
Audiosurf
Dragon Age Origins
Bioshock package (not into FPS but I'll give this one a shot)
Dungeon Defenders
Fable package
Portal 2


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 23, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Well yes, Steam after its disastrous launch has listened to customers and made vast improvements.
> 
> I picked up Elder Scrolls Morrowind and Oblivion decided to get Skyrim went it went half off
> Divinity II
> ...



You sound like me when I saw the special world backgrounds in Sonic CD years back. I always thought they were beautiful.
I only picked up a measly 3 titles. :< PC is better, but I can't seem to appreciate most of the exclusives (or even multiplats for that matter). I used to be more open than this.I have Dungeon Defenders though. Got that I think before it was on the summer sale. Level...73(?) If you ever care to play, I know you're WAY more busy than me, xopachi is the username.

I don't know if you'd like it or if it's even on PC, but Ubisoft released a sidescroller called Outland a while back. Hard and it had a gorgeous style. It's gameplay is a lot like Ikaruga combined with Castlevania/Metroid. You may like it.

Oh...and Audiosurf? Win forever. Great indie.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 23, 2012)

Wiki lists PC as one of its platforms but if you go to Ubisoft's site it's only PSN and XBox. Oh well. 

I also bought an expansion pack for Magicka which is one of the funniest games I've played. Either way, I need to finish up on other games including my DS


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 23, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Wiki lists PC as one of its platforms but if you go to Ubisoft's site it's only PSN and XBox. Oh well.
> 
> I also bought an expansion pack for Magicka which is one of the funniest games I've played. Either way, I need to finish up on other games including my DS



Ubisoft is probably announced that they're planning to port it. Game devs have been doing that a bit for some reason i.e. announcing a port and taking a while. Croteam is doing the same with Serious Sam 3 and Cave with DoDonPachi 4. Still nothing for months from either.


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Jul 24, 2012)

You know what? I think I'm ready to bash in my own head. Because I live in an area with terrible Internet connection, it's taken me 12 hours to download 24% of Left 4 Dead 2. And now it turns out my computer may not be able to run it. I'll have to update all my drivers and clear out some stuff and hope that'll be enough to let me play.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 24, 2012)

That's why when the steam sale came on, I looked at the System requirements on the bottom of the Store page before yelling "TAKE MY MONEY"


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 24, 2012)

Lets see what I bought.
Farcry 2
Train sim 2012
Borderlands GOTY
Nexuiz
Payday:The heist
Dawn of War: Retribution


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Jul 24, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> That's why when the steam sale came on, I looked at the System requirements on the bottom of the Store page before yelling "TAKE MY MONEY"



I checked various system requirement things and they said I should be okay with it, but now Steam says otherwise. I don't know which to believe.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 24, 2012)

Caerthakatha said:


> it's taken me 12 hours to download 24% of Left 4 Dead 2.



What the fuck?  By the way, sometimes steam downloads will slow WAY DOWN...If that happens, pause it, wait 3 seconds, and resume!  Tada....But srsly your internet is shit.


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Jul 24, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> What the fuck?  By the way, sometimes steam downloads will slow WAY DOWN...If that happens, pause it, wait 3 seconds, and resume!  Tada....But srsly your internet is shit.



It's what happens when you live in an area the government doesn't see worthy of having anything but shitty copper cables until 2018. I don't think I've ever seen it go over 60KB/s.

And pausing it only crashes Steam. D:


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 24, 2012)

"If you're havin Steam problems, I feel bad for son.
But I bought 99 games, while you're still downloading one."

   -Scumbag Lazy Ass Government


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 24, 2012)

Caerthakatha said:


> I checked various system requirement things and they said I should be okay with it, but now Steam says otherwise. I don't know which to believe.



Well what's the problem you're looking at, Video card?


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Jul 24, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Well what's the problem you're looking at, Video card?



Well, in addition to a 'general error', the video card is likely going to be a problem (despite not being that troubling in the past...), as well as various updates it says I need to install. But every time I check it says I need to download something else, and now I think the updates I need are at least 800MB. I think I just need to ignore them for now, try it out and see how it goes before I download what could potentially be at least 500MB of absolute shit.

*EDIT:* Oh, joy. My mouse broke while I was typing this.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 24, 2012)

Caerthakatha said:


> *EDIT:* Oh, joy. My mouse broke while I was typing this.



Maybe time for a better PC?

What kind of video card do you have?


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Jul 25, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Maybe time for a better PC?
> 
> What kind of video card do you have?



NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT, I think. No idea whether that's good or bad, but it's a laptop, so...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 25, 2012)

Caerthakatha said:


> NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT, I think. No idea whether that's good or bad, but it's a laptop, so...



http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1172907

http://pcgamingcorner.com/?p=206 (though I think they used the 1st one?)

[yt]MeyHWGjCW6o[/yt]

So looks like you'll be ok, but may have to tweak settings? Make sure you have your drivers up to date if possible (since mobile ones can be a bit tricky)


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Jul 25, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1172907
> 
> http://pcgamingcorner.com/?p=206 (though I think they used the 1st one?)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information! That's taken a load off my mind.

Would it be correct of me to assume that because I'm able to run both TF2 and GMod with no problems, I shouldn't have too much of an issue with L4D2?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 25, 2012)

Caerthakatha said:


> Would it be correct of me to assume that because I'm able to run both TF2 and GMod with no problems, I shouldn't have too much of an issue with L4D2?



Probably. If you can run Gmod and TF2 smoothly, I wouldn't be surprised if L4D worked okay. Same engine, too.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 25, 2012)

I found out I still had a couple of bucks left in my account so I bought left 4 dead 2 as well.
I bought so many games, it'll be a while until I play through them all.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 25, 2012)

On a drm free site note, has anyone used http://www.gog.com and had any experiences with them?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I found out I still had a couple of bucks left in my account so I bought left 4 dead 2 as well.
> I bought so many games, it'll be a while until I play through them all.



.....Now I have to ask you. What did YOU get?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 25, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> .....Now I have to ask you. What did YOU get?


Half life 1
Half life 2
Half life 2 episode 1
Half life 2 episode 2
Deus Ex
Deus Ex human revolution
Bioshock
Left 4 dead 2
Dead Space 2
Fallout 3
Fallout new vegas
Garry's mod
Pscyhonauts
Counter strike source

I think that's it.


----------

